# Finished "cage" for some mantises.



## Sergey44 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello to everyone.Decided to upgrade the houses for some mantis.Just finished a "cage" for some mantis.Remains to be done such four pieces  
The size of each cell-24смХ20ХсмХ13см


----------



## mantiseater (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Digger (Jun 12, 2014)

Красивий


----------



## T. sinensis (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## kunturman (Jun 13, 2014)

вправний


----------



## Sergey44 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks to all!Although,I have not decided yet who will be there to hold.Most likely manufacturers.


----------



## whiskeymikie (Jun 19, 2014)

I am envious


----------

